# Brother MFC 6000



## NetteMann (8. Februar 2008)

Guten Abend,

besitze ein Fax Gerät von Brother (MFC 6000). Dieses meldet als das die Abdeckung offen wär, obwohl sie geschlossen ist. Kennt jemand dieses Problem und eine Lösung.


MfG NetteMann


----------

